# NYC Ratteries?



## wtfelvemage

Hello  I'm new to the forums and I'm looking for my first pair of ratties!
I'm a new rat daddy (that sounds weird ) And I've just been spending time scrolling on here educating myself for the past week. I've decided that I would like 4-5 rats, female (since they have more energy and I feel like they'd probably utilize their cage hammocks and toys a lot more than boys would. And also just cause I've always preferred female rodents ) but of course since I am new to this I think I should start out with 2 rats, then introduce more when I feel I'm ready for more babies.

I live in the New York City area and as much as I tried I could NOT find any REPUTABLE breeders in NYC! Google was NO help at all, when searching for NYC rat breeders the closest one came up at 500 miles away!
I don't drive and even if I did I don't think I could do a 6 hour trip both ways, as much as I would love to for a couple of little baby ratties.

Does anyone know of any reputable breeders in nyc? 

I considered adoption but it's pretty rare in new york for adoption centers to have rats and other small animals. And I guess pet store rats would have to be my last resort if I can't find a breeder or an adoption rat.


----------



## Coffeebean

"Once Upon a Mischief" belonging to moonkissed is in New York state. She's a veteran member here and she seems to really know her stuff, she's great. Totally suggest getting in contact. She has a website and facebook you can check out.


----------



## wtfelvemage

Unfortunately she is about a 7 hour drive away from me, on the other side of the state as I'm in NYC!  So I don't think that's possible :'( 

I think it may be time to accept that there just isn't a reputable rat breeder in New York City. 
Which honestly is crazy to me since I feel like NYC has everything else right at my fingertips haha


----------



## Coffeebean

Oh I see, hopefully someone else will have some ideas for you!


----------



## Okeedoke22

Hello fellow NYC member. I live in Queens NY. White wolf rattery is on Long Island as well as Totes for Realz rattery in Pennsylvania. It depends how far you can get but Long Island is 1 hour away. And the PA is only 3 hours


----------



## wtfelvemage

Okeedoke22 said:


> Hello fellow NYC member. I live in Queens NY. White wolf rattery is on Long Island as well as Totes for Realz rattery in Pennsylvania. It depends how far you can get but Long Island is 1 hour away. And the PA is only 3 hours



Thank you! I wonder why I couldn't find her, she seems to be a pretty popular rattery.

Ugh the only downside is she has a waiting list and I'm impatient!


----------



## WelshRat

I came across these people recently who rescue small animals in the New York and surrounding areas. I heard about them because they rescued 100 domestic rats that were dumped on a street in NYC. If your interested in adopting revues they may be worth a look:

https://m.facebook.com/HALTRescue


----------



## wtfelvemage

WelshRat said:


> I came across these people recently who rescue small animals in the New York and surrounding areas. I heard about them because they rescued 100 domestic rats that were dumped on a street in NYC. If your interested in adopting revues they may be worth a look:
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/HALTRescue


Thank you for this!
And wow who the heck dumped 100 domestic rats onto the street in nyc?? Thats terrible omg

Also do shelters take good veterinary care of their rats? According to their facebook they had to shut down their rat care in february.


----------

